# Do Singaporians look down on forgieners?



## Linuxpro

My girlfriend is an expat from Myanmar. She is 47, and pretty “hot” by my standards. She thinks Singaporeans look down on her.

She says that Singaporeans look down on all foreigners. They seem to respect me. 

Is she just paranoid?

Oh, and Singaporean men make passes at her all the time. She says that it is because they do not respect her. I tell her that it is funny, and she should just have a laugh about it.

I was just thinking she would get a lot of attention in the USA. Most women are overweight. When men see a thin woman of any age they are all over her like flies.


----------



## BBCWatcher

No. It's simply her experience, and it's possible.


----------



## kolibre

I think this whole "looking down on people" culture has got to stop!

She should just look up and walk proudly. As long as she respects herself, she doesn't need to care what anyone else thinks 

I think it's just a curiosity thing in Asia? For example when I'm in London (I'm Chinese), and my bf now fiance is English and older than me. No one "looks down" on us but I notice prying eyes from other Asian people, especially when I walk through Chinatown. I feel that they're looking down on me for going out with an older man (especially when I dress "young" sometimes)? or vice-versa? But I'm not bothered because I'm a person of present!

They're not used to it, they're not used to seeing Asians with Caucasians I suppose! (if you are one) 

Just my opinion!


----------



## avbferry

Linuxpro said:


> My girlfriend is an expat from Myanmar. She is 47, and pretty “hot” by my standards. She thinks Singaporeans look down on her.
> 
> She says that Singaporeans look down on all foreigners. They seem to respect me.
> 
> Is she just paranoid?
> 
> Oh, and Singaporean men make passes at her all the time. She says that it is because they do not respect her. I tell her that it is funny, and she should just have a laugh about it.
> 
> I was just thinking she would get a lot of attention in the USA. Most women are overweight. When men see a thin woman of any age they are all over her like flies.


Well she is hot thats why people hit on her yeah? hahahhahhaa not cause they look down on her.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

I have experienced first hand from colleagues previously in Singapore; they tend to look down on people from mainland China. Not all Singaporeans are like this definitely but I seem to have encountered a few rotten eggs. 

People from the west though or Ang Mos, these people are usually not looked down upon by Singaporeans.


----------



## Linuxpro

kolibre said:


> I think this whole "looking down on people" culture has got to stop!


Agreed! Back in the USA most people pay no mind at all. Mixed marrage is common. We are both 47, but could pass for 35 easily. In the USA everyone would say, "You will have cute babies!. Nice of them to say so, but I had a vasectomy, because I am not a "dad" type. Unfortunately Americans have little tolerance for people that are Childfree.


----------



## AnfieldKnight

We generally don't look down on people from anywhere.

They could be bunch of idiots who does that. But generally most Singaporeans are just too busy with their work to look down. They are too busy running after money.


----------



## OIEHOUO

Oh I hate to say this but most of Asian people will respect you if you are a Caucasian although they will call you Ang Mao in the back.

And I would rather say Singaporean people don't look down on foreigners but they do so each other : Chinese Singaporeans vs Indian Singaporeans, don't they?


----------



## AnfieldKnight

OIEHOUO said:


> Oh I hate to say this but most of Asian people will respect you if you are a Caucasian although they will call you Ang Mao in the back.
> 
> And I would rather say Singaporean people don't look down on foreigners but they do so each other : Chinese Singaporeans vs Indian Singaporeans, don't they?


Not only them.. even look down on Malays..


----------



## Linuxpro

Hahahaha They can call me anything they want. I could not care less. 

I spend my whole childhood in a hood where "white" was the "bad" color. Everyone had to say, "What are you looking at white boy?" every single day. I wonder what they said to blind men?

I am bigger than most everyone here. I do not worry about anyone bothering me.


----------



## woot

lol. i would think it's otherwise though. she's prob getting another kind of attention.


----------



## Linuxpro

woot said:


> lol. i would think it's otherwise though. she's prob getting another kind of attention.


Haha

In Phoenix most women are fat, so thin women are highly pursued by all single men. I had a female colleague who was getting more attention than she needed. A few years back, I gave her a gold ring that was originally intended for someone else. She wore I on her left hand so men would give her a break. 

I never actually dated her because we shared a cube, so dating would have been awkward.

I will get my girlfriend one.


----------



## jam1

Generally Asians in our region think that Ang Moh or White men are superior. This is a hangover from the colonial mindset. You should see the eagerness of the salesladies when they see Ang Mohs at the shop front.


----------



## auriga

jam1 said:


> Generally Asians in our region think that Ang Moh or White men are superior. This is a hangover from the colonial mindset. You should see the eagerness of the salesladies when they see Ang Mohs at the shop front.


Sadly this is quite common throughout Asia.


----------



## Kitara

we don't look down on people.. just cannot stand some character in the country


----------



## WrappingPaper

Linuxpro said:


> My girlfriend is an expat from Myanmar. She is 47, and pretty “hot” by my standards. She thinks Singaporeans look down on her.
> 
> She says that Singaporeans look down on all foreigners. They seem to respect me.
> 
> Is she just paranoid?
> 
> Oh, and Singaporean men make passes at her all the time. She says that it is because they do not respect her. I tell her that it is funny, and she should just have a laugh about it.
> 
> I was just thinking she would get a lot of attention in the USA. Most women are overweight. When men see a thin woman of any age they are all over her like flies.


By the way, there are just as many fat men the in the USA.


----------



## Arturo Siew

If you are "white", some will worship, while others called you "Ang mo" behind your back. If you come from developing Asian countries, then they will look down on you.


----------



## chuagkc

I dont think so, they are generally nice people


----------



## yun

Think it depends on the ages as well, the younger generation will be more "used" to foreigners


----------



## travellingwu

There's definitely still a little bit of worship of westerners among the older folk - but times are changing. Unfortunately there are plenty of westerners who are not very good at their jobs and people are realising that westerners do not know best. furthermore, the tourist $ is coming from Asia these days...

Anyway it's all about exposure. I'm yellow and married to a white guy - amongst my friends who have been educated abroad or travel extensively, this is perfectly normal. Amongst many other Singaporeans, I am a "Sarong Party Girl" (although I SO do not fit the stereotype.. e.g I earn more than my husband and we are both nerds..) and they don't understand why I didn't marry a Singaporean man...

The only thing that will probably annoy me though is when we have kids and people automatically assume I'm the maid taking care of a bunch of white/mixed-looking kids. (happens to my aunts and friends all the time...)


----------



## ctvr

Arturo Siew said:


> If you are "white", some will worship, while others called you "Ang mo" behind your back. If you come from developing Asian countries, then they will look down on you.


+1 for this ..


----------



## candace54

Linuxpro said:


> My girlfriend is an expat from Myanmar. She is 47, and pretty “hot” by my standards. She thinks Singaporeans look down on her.
> 
> She says that Singaporeans look down on all foreigners. They seem to respect me.
> 
> Is she just paranoid?y
> Oh, and Singaporean men make passes at her all the time. She says that it is because they do not respect her. I tell her that it is funny, and she should just have a laugh about it.
> 
> I was just thinking she would get a lot of attention in the USA. Most women are overweight. When men see a thin woman of any age they are all over her like flies.


lol this is funny, why is she bothering in the first place, other people's opinion about her is their business..btw I'm originally from singapore but I've never looked down on anybody.


----------



## newbie11

domestic helpers are common in Singapore. Indonesians, filipinos, burmese. It wont be surprising if some stereotyped these nationalities as helpers. That said, there are many high networth and professionals working here from these countries. She can visit Penisula shopping centre as its a mall filled with myanmar.


----------

